# Missing Cat in Stevenage



## Angela2131 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello, my cat has been missing since the evening of 27th Jan, he's name is Gizmo and he is black and white and lives in Stevenage in the Holly Leys area, if anyone can check their sheds just in case he got scared and hid somewhere, he is microchipped and friendly I attach a pic, if you have any news please comment and I will msg you, thank you. X


----------



## Bobpetcare (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope you get him back safe x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope Gizmo is soon back home where he belongs x


----------

